# First time freelancing



## BleedRussianRed (Nov 17, 2010)

Greetings all! I am freelancing (for MAC) for the first time on Friday. I am a bit nervous, but mostly excited. What may I expect for my first time? Is there some sort of matriculation? Any info and advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## paparazziboy (Nov 17, 2010)

ask if the artist need help with anything. we had 2 freelancers at my counter this weekend one was great the other used to work for mac and now freelances i didn't care for her so much cause she never offered to help or clean up her station after doing an application. see what is needed like stocking of help clean the brushes if you can. we love it when freelancers ask if we need help with anything if makes our lives easier and it looks good on you cause the managers do ask us how we feel about the the freelancers so we know who to call in when we need them


----------



## BleedRussianRed (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you so much! I will follow your advice. I really appreciate your help!


----------

